# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  الروبوت القانوني لادارة مكاتب المحاماة ..... professional legal A 2020

## محمد غاغاغا

لكل من يسعي لتوفير الوقت والجهد من السادة المحامين والقانونين بالشركات 
والمستشارين للتميز عن الغير في ظل التسارع المتنامي والتقدم التكنولوجي الملموس نقدم لكم برنامج 
يساعدكم علي توفير الوقت والجهد وتحويل المكتب بالكامل بدلا من العمل الورقي (اليدوي) ألي العمل الالكتروني
برنامج professional legal A
يقدم لك كل ماتتمناه من تسارع ومواكبة للتطور التكنولوجي الهائل الجاري حاليا 
ومن خلال البرنامج يكون عندك القدرة علي متابعة قضاياك وجلساتك من أي مكان في العالم بصورة امنة وسلسة 
ترقي للاستخدام الامن بعيدا عن الاختراقات والهكرز وسرقة المعلومات والابتزاز التكنولوجي 
البرنامج يعطيك حماية كاملة وقدرة علي استعادة قاعدة بياناتك من أي مكان في العالم في أي وقت
فالبرنامج يعمل منذ 10 سنوات في السوق المصري والعربي
*وهو البرنامج الأول في ادارة مكاتب المحاماة بكافة أحجامها حيث أن مميزات البرنامج :*

البرنامج من خلاله تقدر كصاحب مكتب من متابعة ملف موكلك كامل بما فيه منذ دخوله المكتب والي خروجه من المكتب للصالح أو الضد من خلال ملف الكتروني كامل فيه (صورة من توكيلاته – القضايا الخاصة بموكلك كلا في ملف خاص – الأعمال الأدارية التي تمت أو لم تتم علي ملفات قضايا الموكل -  سجل الزيارات الخاص بالموكل – كافة التقارير الخاصة بالمحامين العاملين بالقضايا الخاصة بالموكل )البرنامج يعمل تلقائيا علي تسجيل حركة (الجلسات – المحضرين – الأعمال الأدارية – الصادر والوارد – المستندات الخاصة المحملة علي الجهاز مسبقا – متابعة جلسات الخبراء – متابعة تواريخ وتنفيذ الأحكام المدخلة مسبقا من واقع ملف القضية )البرنامج يعتبر هو أكبر منسق للأجندة القانونية الخاصة بالمكاتب من ( جلسات – زيارات – محاضر – خبراء )البرنامج به موسوعة خاصة مدمج به كافة الصيغ القانونية والطلبات التي يحتاجها أي محامي أو مكتبالبرنامج يعمل علي تذكير المحامي العامل بالمكتب + المالك للمكتب من خلال الربط المباشر علي  برنامج الواتساب بالقضايا ومواعيد الجلسات ومواعيد الاستعارة  للمستندات ومواعيد الجلسات المرحلة والأجراءات المتخذة أوالواجب اتخاذهاالبرنامج محمي بالكامل من قبل المدير أو من له الصلاحية الأولي بالمكتب في التحكم وتوزيع الادوارعلي المستخدمين للبرنامجالبرنامج يساعدك علي توزيع المهام دون تدخل منك تلقائياالبرنامج به دعم فني كامل وشامل بجانب سنة كاملة مجانا دعم فني شخصيالبرنامج هوعبارة عن مكتب كامل متنقل يربط المحامي بالموكل من خلال تطبيق خاص علي منصات أندرويد و ios ويتيح لكل الأطراف الاطلاع عامة والتعديل خاصة من قبل المالك
*والبرنامج* *يحتوي* *علي 27 قسم كل قسم ذو اختصاص مختلف :*
( المكتبة القانونية – قضايا المكتب – قضية جديدة -قضايا الخبراء – التوكيلات – مواعيد قانونية – التذكيرات – شكاوي وتظلمات – صادر ووارد – الشهر العقاري – العلامات التجارية – الموكلين – المترجم القانوني – الأجندة القانونية – الاعمال الأدارية – ماتم بالجلسات – العقود – استعارة مستندات – المحضرين – الأعمال اليومية – تنفيذ الأحكام – لجان فض المنازعات – الدعم الفني – الموظفين – العقود – سجل الزيارات – تأسيس الشركات )
#محاماة  #قضايا  #جلسات  #تظلم  #محكمة  #دعاوي  #شكاوي #professsional legal A
#برنامج_ادارة_مكاتب_المحاماة
#نسخة_مجانية
#تحول_رقمي_لمؤسسات_الدولة_2020

01066330886

----------

